# Happy Saint Barbara Day



## dangerboy (4 Dec 2015)

To all the Engineers and Artillery personnel out there, Happy Saint Barbara Day.


----------



## Old Sweat (4 Dec 2015)

Thanks, and I sou;d like to add there are two kinds of people, gunners and targets.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (4 Dec 2015)

Happy Saint Barbara's Day to all!


----------



## dapaterson (4 Dec 2015)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Thanks, and I sou;d like to add there are two kinds of people, gunners and targets.



And shortly the "Everywhere" vs "All over the place" sappers vs gunners Ubique! debate will ensue...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Dec 2015)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> And shortly the "Everywhere" vs "All over the place" sappers vs gunners Ubique! debate will ensue...









 [


----------

